# Do You Add Anything To Oatmeal?



## Remy (Aug 3, 2021)

I cook oatmeal, usually about 3 days worth. Makes clean up easier and then re-heat in the microwave. It may sound unappealing but it tastes fine to me. I also don't like to initially cook my oatmeal in the microwave. It seems to come out different.

I usually put in raisins or a dried fruit blend from Trader Joe's. Also peanut butter is good in oatmeal. And I add cinnamon and a pumpkin spice blend.

Any other ideas to add to oatmeal or what do you add if anything?


----------



## Chet (Aug 3, 2021)

I buy granola bars having the same ingredients as your oatmeal and what you add. I warm them in the oven while the coffee is heating and then dunk them in the coffee. Easy.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 3, 2021)

Just a little milk. I use the favored microwave pkgs that have different flavors.


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2021)

Usually cinnamon, but sometimes also ground nutmeg, cloves and ginger all or in some combo. Also always a couple of tablespoons of molasses and a big spoonful of peanut butter. No milk.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 3, 2021)

I eat oatmeal most mornings.  So, to keep it interesting and palatable, I'll add a whole host different things - maple syrup, dried/fresh fruits, dark chocolates, peanut butter, crumbled bacon / pork sausage...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2021)

I always cook oatmeal ( named porridge here ) in a pot and not the micro oven . I don't buy instant oats or quick cook oatmeal...

It's a traditional Scottish breakfast and as I'm a Scot born and raised.. I always have salt on mine as is the Scottish tradition  ( but arms raised in horror by purists, I add some sugar and skimmed milk)..if I add raisins or sliced banana I don't add sugar


----------



## Jules (Aug 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> . I always have salt on mine as is the Scottish tradition


You sprinkle salt on after cooking, not during the process?


----------



## Remy (Aug 3, 2021)

Chet said:


> I buy granola bars having the same ingredients as your oatmeal and what you add. I warm them in the oven while the coffee is heating and then dunk them in the coffee. Easy.


That actually sounds really good!


----------



## Remy (Aug 3, 2021)

debodun said:


> Usually cinnamon, but sometimes also ground nutmeg, cloves and ginger all or in some combo. Also always a couple of tablespoons of molasses and a big spoonful of peanut butter. No milk.


Molasses. That one sounds interesting and I've never tried it. Forgot to mention I also like real maple syrup on oatmeal but try to keep from buying it. I use it too fast.


----------



## Remy (Aug 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I always cook oatmeal ( named porridge here ) in a pot and not the micro oven . I don't buy instant oats or quick cook oatmeal...
> 
> It's a traditional Scottish breakfast and as I'm a Scot born and raised.. I always have salt on mine as is the Scottish tradition  ( but arms raised in horror by purists, I add some sugar and skimmed milk)..if I add raisins or sliced banana I don't add sugar


I don't buy the quick oats either. I buy the one that needs to cook and I let it cook for awhile. I have used some instant oatmeal packets in the past. Banana would probably be good but they make me sick now.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2021)

Jules said:


> You sprinkle salt on after cooking, not during the process?


yes both....


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> It's a traditional Scottish breakfast and as I'm a Scot born and raised.. I always have salt on mine as is the Scottish tradition



I always though Scotch oatmeal meant you poured a shot of Scotch over it.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2021)

Salt.


----------



## John cycling (Aug 3, 2021)

I cook 3 cups of old fashioned oats the night before so it will be cooled off the next morning.
Then I add 3 tablespoons of organic sugar, more water, stir well, eat part of it before exercise and the rest of it after.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 3, 2021)

I prefer the steel cut oats to the regular oatmeal, but I do have a mixed 5 grains blend from Bob’s Red Mill that I like better than plain oatmeal, too.  I usually chop up an apple and add a few raisins and apple pie spice to my oats, whichever kind I am having, and sometimes I chop up a carrot and the raisins, and then use carrot cake spices instead of the apple pie spice. 

I have tried the cold overnight oatmeal, and I like it fine. You can add all sorts of fruits and berries to that, and it is easy to make because you do not have to cook anything, just mix it up and let it sit overnight. 
There are a whole lot of overnight oatmeal videos on youtube, so the possibilities seem to be endless.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I always cook oatmeal ( named porridge here ) in a pot and not the micro oven . I don't buy instant oats or quick cook oatmeal...
> 
> It's a traditional Scottish breakfast and as I'm a Scot born and raised.. I always have salt on mine as is the Scottish tradition  ( but arms raised in horror by purists, I add some sugar and skimmed milk)..if I add raisins or sliced banana I don't add sugar


I only like butter, salt and sometimes pepper on my oatmeal; I eat it like a pasta. Never met anybody who didn't think that was weird; seems like everyone around here only wants to add sugar or maple syrup.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 3, 2021)

I cook regular oatmeal in the microwave with water, dried cranberries and cinnamon. Let sit for 5 mins covered. Then add teaspoon of olive oil plus enough unsweetened almond milk to get the right consistency. (No salt. No added sugar). Mostly fall and winter. Almost never in the hot weather months.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 3, 2021)

I don't buy the quick or instant oats only the old fashioned kind and I like maple syrup on top. I can get it sugar free, of course it isn't real maple syrup but a good substitute.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 3, 2021)

Remy said:


> I cook oatmeal, usually about 3 days worth. Makes clean up easier and then re-heat in the microwave. It may sound unappealing but it tastes fine to me. I also don't like to initially cook my oatmeal in the microwave. It seems to come out different.
> 
> I usually put in raisins or a dried fruit blend from Trader Joe's. Also peanut butter is good in oatmeal. And I add cinnamon and a pumpkin spice blend.
> 
> Any other ideas to add to oatmeal or what do you add if anything?


Plenty of dark chocolate chips!   lol


----------



## drifter (Aug 3, 2021)

I’ve been eating night before oats? put raw old fashion in a jar. Pour half & half over them, 

place in the refrigerator and heat next morning, adding half the sweetner i would have added had I cooked on stovetop or microwaved, You can add your favorite additions. I’ve never made
more than one helping but may try three days worth. I did try steel cut but didn’t like them.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 3, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I only like butter, salt and sometimes pepper on my oatmeal; I eat it like a pasta. Never met anybody who didn't think that was weird; seems like everyone around here only wants to add sugar or maple syrup.


My Irish grandparents always put butter and a little salt on their oatmeal, but on mine they sprinkled some sugar over it and poured in a little bit of cream. We always had toast with our oatmeal (we ate breakfast together, always), and Gramps would put a spoonful of his oatmeal on the edge of his toast and then take a bite, so that's the way I ate mine, too. And I still do.


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

I add berries and sunflower seeds, a pinch of salt, and milk topped with some brown sugar or honey.
It's delicious.


----------



## Remy (Aug 3, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I only like butter, salt and sometimes pepper on my oatmeal; I eat it like a pasta. Never met anybody who didn't think that was weird; seems like everyone around here only wants to add sugar or maple syrup.


I've never heard of the pepper part but it's actually not that weird. It is a grain and so it can certainly be prepared more savory.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 3, 2021)

Do You Add Anything To Oatmeal?​
Yes


My spoon


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 3, 2021)

Either a spoon of Greek Vanilla non-fat yogurt or a spoon on unsweetened apple sauce


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 3, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I don't buy the quick or instant oats only the old fashioned kind and I like maple syrup on top. I can get it sugar free, of course it isn't real maple syrup but a good substitute.


Me too!

A splash of almond milk and a drizzle of sugar free maple flavored syrup.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 4, 2021)

Real butter and sugar.  Have to have toast with it.  I bought the steel cut ones but have not tried it yet.  Also have to have a glass of milk with it.


----------



## Jules (Aug 4, 2021)

5 Grain Cereal cooked with a pinch of salt.  Sprinkled with dark brown sugar, no milk.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 4, 2021)

This is the only thread in history where ever single post sounds delicious. Typically, there is always one or two posts where I think,"You put what on what?!


----------



## Remy (Aug 4, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Plenty of dark chocolate chips!   lol


I bought some today in bulk at the health food store. Tomorrow I'll add some with peanut butter.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 7, 2021)

Roasted sunflower seeds
Chopped bananas
stewed apple chunks with cinnamon


----------



## StarSong (Aug 10, 2021)

Cook regular old-fashioned (rolled) oats with a diced apple. When it's done I add a little unsweetened applesauce and maybe some berries.  

I prefer fresh cooked oatmeal to overnight oats, but will sometimes snack on uncooked oats with a little applesauce on it.  Weird maybe, but I like the taste and texture.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 10, 2021)

maple syrup 











nothing better for enhancing the flavor


----------



## Llynn (Aug 10, 2021)

I usually make a big batch  that will last me a few days so I start with 3 cups of quick oatmeal. Then I add butter, brown sugar, white sugar, 2 eggs, vanilla, flour, baking soda, salt, and chocolate chips. I find it easier to eat if I bake small balls of my oatmeal for 12 minutes.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 28, 2022)

I just found a new recipe for baked oatmeal, and it looked pretty simple and easy; so this morning I made a loaf of the baked oatmeal, and we both had some for breakfast.  It is not too sweet (would depend on how much sugar was added), and can also be a good evening snack, I think. 
It is basically just oatmeal, yogurt, apples and blueberries, with some sugar, eggs and baking powder , and then mix and bake it. 

Here is how mine turned out. 

And here is the youtube recipe:


----------



## hearlady (Nov 28, 2022)

Definitely..... Walnuts, dates, stevia. Sometimes banana, sometimes almond butter.


----------



## charry (Nov 28, 2022)

evaporated milk


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2022)

Butter and salt


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 28, 2022)

364 days of the year, it is Bircher Oatmeal (raw oats).   8 bowls are assembled with fruit, nuts, kefir - breakfast is always ready after the 1 hour morning walk.

Bircher Muesli - Basic Recipe for Swiss Oatmeal | The Worktop


----------



## Blessed (Nov 28, 2022)

Let's see, Mom always added plenty of sugar and butter.  Then my sister would take my glass of milk and pour it in the bowl when Mom was'nt looking.  Mom always thought I did it and was forced to eat that way. 

Now, all grown up I still pour cold milk over the top and I love it!!


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2022)

This morning I made oatmeal muffins that call for cereal rather than the ground oatmeal.  I prepped the dry ingredients last night.  Added the wet ingredients and pecans this morning.  Did six of them with a little blob of jam in the middle.  They’re ok.  I’m used to very heavy and healthy bran muffins.  Think I’ll delete this recipe from my files.  

They didn’t rise much so I’m wondering if my baking powder is too old.


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 28, 2022)

Here is one you might like to try but if you use avocados, be prepared to take out a second mortgage, or sell your first born...LOL
https://www.forksoverknives.com/recipes/vegan-breakfast/savory-oatmeal/


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 28, 2022)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I just found a new recipe for baked oatmeal, and it looked pretty simple and easy; so this morning I made a loaf of the baked oatmeal, and we both had some for breakfast.  It is not too sweet (would depend on how much sugar was added), and can also be a good evening snack, I think.
> It is basically just oatmeal, yogurt, apples and blueberries, with some sugar, eggs and baking powder , and then mix and bake it.
> 
> Here is how mine turned out. View attachment 252753
> ...


I'm going to give this one a try!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 28, 2022)

Remy said:


> I cook oatmeal, usually about 3 days worth. Makes clean up easier and then re-heat in the microwave. It may sound unappealing but it tastes fine to me. I also don't like to initially cook my oatmeal in the microwave. It seems to come out different.
> 
> I usually put in raisins or a dried fruit blend from Trader Joe's. Also peanut butter is good in oatmeal. And I add cinnamon and a pumpkin spice blend.
> 
> Any other ideas to add to oatmeal or what do you add if anything?


I love making overnight oatmeal, put it in the refrigerator, warm up in microwave and it is such an easy morning breakfast.


----------



## 1955 (Nov 28, 2022)

I buy the bulk groats and run then thru the blender a few minutes.  I add salt, real butter, raw honey, blueberries and a banana. I usually have this 3 or 4 times a week.  30 minutes to cook...


----------



## Geezer Garage (Nov 28, 2022)

Had it this morning. I use Coach's rolled oats, and add honey, cinnamon, blueberries, and this morning bannana because we have too many.


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 28, 2022)

I used the quick oats cooked in a bowl in the microwave with a dash of salt.  Then I add brown sugar, cinnamon and blueberries or other fruit.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I always cook oatmeal ( named porridge here ) in a pot and not the micro oven . I don't buy instant oats or quick cook oatmeal...
> 
> It's a traditional Scottish breakfast and as I'm a Scot born and raised.. I always have salt on mine as is the Scottish tradition  ( but arms raised in horror by purists, I add some sugar and skimmed milk)..if I add raisins or sliced banana I don't add sugar


I used to enjoy mine with just salt.

(I don’t eat oatmeal these days.)


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I used to enjoy mine with just salt.
> 
> (I don’t eat oatmeal these days.)


yes many people enjoy it with just salt...my mother was one


----------



## Remy (Nov 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes many people enjoy it with just salt...my mother was one


I've never heard of the just salt. May have to try though I like sugar too much. Got some of the turbinado sugar, it has a bit of a molasses taste.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

Remy said:


> I've never heard of the just salt. May have to try though I like sugar too much. Got some of the turbinado sugar, it has a bit of a molasses taste.


yes I wouldn't like it with just salt... I've tried it,  I prefer to have sugar. The turbinado sugar would give it a lovely caramel flavour ..


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 28, 2022)

I use the turbinado sugar and lots of butter.
I make mine in the microwave...1min and 45 sec.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 28, 2022)

I add a small amount of Granola, honey and butter.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 28, 2022)

Remy said:


> I cook oatmeal, usually about 3 days worth. Makes clean up easier and then re-heat in the microwave. It may sound unappealing but it tastes fine to me. I also don't like to initially cook my oatmeal in the microwave. It seems to come out different.
> 
> I usually put in raisins or a dried fruit blend from Trader Joe's. Also peanut butter is good in oatmeal. And I add cinnamon and a pumpkin spice blend.
> 
> Any other ideas to add to oatmeal or what do you add if anything?


Honey


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 28, 2022)

I tried 3 crushed up Trader Joe's Ginger Snap Cookies mixed in my morning oatmeal.  Great! my new favorite way to eat morning mush.  Of course I like 1 Werthers disolved in my coffee.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 28, 2022)

I love porridge and I love Oatmeal and I love Oat Bran.  I used to put brown sugar in it but then I got smart.  These days, I just put in some raisins and cut up a banana and munch away in heavenly bliss.  Of course, I use milk.  In my case, I only use skim milk.  

Porridge is sure better for my health than all that fried stuff.  It gives me that handsome, sexy good looks that I'm famous for.  Ha, ha, ha.  Just joking with that last statement.  Ignore it!


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

I add Berries, shredded coconut, and Honey after it is cooked.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 28, 2022)

Remy said:


> Do You Add Anything To Oatmeal?


A spoon.


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> They didn’t rise much so I’m wondering if my baking powder is too old.


Tested and failed.  Found the date on the package.  I’m too embarrassed to say what year.


----------



## senior chef (Nov 28, 2022)

I add brown sugar and cinnamon.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 29, 2022)

Just butter and sugar.


----------



## perplexed (Dec 3, 2022)

we add raisins and bananas


----------



## leastlongprime (Dec 3, 2022)

When was able to do oatmeal and cream of wheat:
all the above.
richer gruel, add fuller fat milk, half-n-half, cream, whipping cream, cream cheese. 
I had to be careful not to overload bc diabetes2, and leg cramps from the calcium.
YMMV


----------



## fatboy (Dec 3, 2022)

Chunky peanut butter. Before I went low carb


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 3, 2022)

It tastes just fine, straight from the container,as is.


----------

